# How much do you think this pig would sell for?



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

hi there ^^

I'm wondering how much money you would think a 1 year old sow, Shes a berkshire/ Tamworth X and shes had a litter of 8, and currently pregnant.

A bit about me, i'm 14 and own another pig, i'm very into them, and my dads planning on selling my favorite of his sows after this has her current litter, (her name is Baby Doll ) and i would like to buy her, for the following reasons,

1. She's a very friendly sow, 

2. Shes a berkshire X

3. Shes already had a litter, and ive seen close and personal that shes a good mother

4. I like her (stupid reason but its a reason)

5. I've wanted 2 sows for awhile

I havent talked to my dad about buying her yet, i don't know what prices hes looking at, but i just want an opionion on what people think she would go for, if i can i want to bargin for her, 

heres some pictures, to show what she looks like, The first one is of her in labour with her last litter, the next 2 are her with her first litter as babies, and the last one is a few of her last piglets (for cute factor) ig:

HERE!


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

any more questions ill feel free to answer to my best ability


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope you get some responses soon. We just raised some feeder pigs, aren't raising them, and also aren't familiar with values where you are, so can't advise on value.

Great pics! Yes, they are wayyyyyy cute! Good luck to you!


----------



## happymainepigs (Jul 19, 2011)

These are great pictures! I think your reasons for wanting to keep this pig are good ones, and I don't think you liking her is a stupid reason. I have 7 breeder girls and if I didn't like any of them they would be gone.
I assume your dad has his own reasons for wanting to sell her, so good luck to you. I would think she would be worth $200-$300. This is just my opinion, but based on her being calm and being a good mom and only on her 2nd litter, she could be a good investment to someone who wanted to keep her around as a breeder. I have read that sows are in their "prime production" between the 4th and the 11th litters. 
Good luck!


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

He wants to sell her and a few other tamworth/berkshire X because he found some for purebred berks forsale, and he currently has 7 sows, and thats all he wants


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice photos. 
$ 200-$300 in this part of the U.S.

Good luck,
Gerold.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I would say $200 is a good price for the sow, She is a good cross with the berkshire in her, Throws some nice looking babys as well. If she was mine i would bred her to a berk boar and keep a gilt for future breeding. good luck with your dad and buying her at a good price.


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks  

my dad got her for $300 as a bred gilt. 

So if he trys to sell her to me unbred for $300+ im going to argue that Shes unbred.


----------



## oink (Dec 28, 2010)

Remember that the value of breeding stock and feed is different over the continent.

She is quite catching...that cross throws very interesting piglets on down the line...I would ask my dad what he wanted for the sow (rebred)and then structure my offer so that her produce will pay for the deal, because taking on a second sow is going to require more$ on your end to support your increased herd...take whatever figure he gives you and offer that amount divided into your first 3 litters (roughly 16-17 months) payable in equalamounts (including 5% interest) 30 days after each weaning...so you would need to pre sell enough piglets to cover your payment due after each litter...

so if your dad wants $400 for the pregnant sow that would be 3 payments of ($133+
$7 interest = $140 total 30 days after each litter is weaned) and you would be saving
your cash reserves to cover the cost of maintaining your herd and using the produce of
the sow to finance her purchase...

This is just one idea of how to make a breeding stock purchase work without spending all
of your capital up front...good luck with your negotiations and further adventures in hog farming.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, agree with the others. Proven but MT sow between $200-$300, bred between $300-$350. And that's in New Zealand so prices would seem to be on much of a par.

Keeping a sow because you like her isn't a stupid reason at all. If you like her you will have a good rapport with her, she will be easy to handle and deal with and time spent on, and with, her will be a pleasure with some dollars to show for it. 

Good luck with it all, I enjoy seeing young people coming up into the farming world and getting a buzz out of it:thumb:

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

speakmanfamily said:


> hi there ^^
> 
> I'm wondering how much money you would think a 1 year old sow, Shes a berkshire/ Tamworth X and shes had a litter of 8, and currently pregnant.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that I commend you for your efforts at only 14 years of age.:clap:
If I did not like my breeding animals, I would not keep them for breeding.

Don't tell your Dad I said this, but if I had a 14 year old son that took that much interest in raising hogs I would have to make him a good deal. With the understanding that after that it was up to him to provide the rest of the needed care.


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

I too am new to pigs and if she were available in my area I would give $300 for her unbred.I wouldn't be happy about it..but I can see where she would be worth it.Good luck too!I love pigs!


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

@"SPIKE" actually im a girl pig farmer ^^ and for the first pig i bought from me he gave me a good deal, so i dont assume he would give me another one (although i would LOVE one!) im not sure if i can afford $250(ill try to bargin for that price) i might be able to, but if not ill pay as much as i can, (it'll probably be like $150) but hopefully he'll let me work off the pay, i doubt he would object to me feeding the pigs for a few months.

@Vicb66 shame too, because hes planning on selling the 2 sows in the background on the 3rd picture, both are berkshire/tamworth.


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

speakmanfamily said:


> @"SPIKE" actually im a girl pig farmer ^^


I actually suspected that as I read this thread. Awesome. You go girl.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

speakmanfamily said:


> @"SPIKE" actually im a girl pig farmer ^^ and for the first pig i bought from me he gave me a good deal, so i dont assume he would give me another one (although i would LOVE one!) im not sure if i can afford $250(ill try to bargin for that price) i might be able to, but if not ill pay as much as i can, (it'll probably be like $150) but hopefully he'll let me work off the pay, i doubt he would object to me feeding the pigs for a few months.
> 
> @Vicb66 shame too, because hes planning on selling the 2 sows in the background on the 3rd picture, both are berkshire/tamworth.


OOPPS :ashamed: I appologize for that and second the "YOU GO GIRL"

From what I can see in the picture, it looks like you have a nice place for the pigs.

SPIKE


----------



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah, our pigs have it good here, they always have long grass to eat, outdoor shelter in the summer, indoor in the winter,


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

'because you like her' is not a stupid reason. if you have to care for an animal, day in, day out, and it affects and directs the rest of your life, then in my opinion, you better like the thing, or its just not worth it.

now, as to your original question, my philosophy is buy low, sell high.
If I was selling her, I would ask 300-350. If I was buying her, even knowing the seller paid 300 for her, I would try to jew the seller down to 200, however, I would be prepared to pay 300. my reasoning for not budging OVER 300 is, 'yes, you paid 300 for her, but she gave you a litter of piglets, so you are making back what you have in her and you got babies out of the deal.'


----------



## FrankRichards (Dec 9, 2004)

If your dad paid $300 for her as a bred gilt, then I'd expect him to ask more (say $350) for her as a young, proven, bred sow. If she's not bred, that's money off. 

By the way, here in New England, that pig, with those pictures of how she was raised, could be sold for meat for likely $400.


----------



## melo143 (Sep 10, 2010)

So were you able to purchase her? Just wandering.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

a good young corn fed ready to eat hog sells for .85 a pound around here


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hang weight here sells for $2.00 to $4.00/#, and that depends on what is fed. If you naturally feed, $2.50 to $3.00/#. If organically fed, up to $4.00/# Live hogs sell for up to $2.00/# typically for slaughter. The breeding pigs are all over the place in price, as it depends a lot on breed, size, proven mother, etc... Interesting the difference in prices around the Country.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

The big facter with her price is. "WHO'S PAYING FOR THE FEED?" When Dad sells his open sows the price they bring should be the price of the gilt you want at that time. You should be able to have her bred to your Dads boar if he has one free of charge. If you have to take her to a boar to get her bred, you should pay the charges for that. Now back to the feed bill. If Dad furnishes the feed, You are pretty much at his sayso on how this all will work out. If you can trade your on farm labor for her feed, I think you should go for it. Best of luck to you. I admire your desire to be a farmer.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I posted on the cattle forum about some sales receipts I found of some cattle we bought back in 1962. I also found some sales receipts of some pigs we sold at the same time.
Weaning hamp pigs brought $7 each. Guinea hog weaning pigs brought $4.10 each.
150-200lb hogs brought 11.1-11.8 cents per lb.
I sow brought $21.12.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

pancho said:


> I posted on the cattle forum about some sales receipts I found of some cattle we bought back in 1962. I also found some sales receipts of some pigs we sold at the same time.
> Weaning hamp pigs brought $7 each. Guinea hog weaning pigs brought $4.10 each.
> 150-200lb hogs brought 11.1-11.8 cents per lb.
> I sow brought $21.12.


Also corn was about a buck a bushel.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

gerold said:


> Also corn was about a buck a bushel.


Also found some receipts for feed that my father bought years before that. He kept a daily journal of the money he made farming and his costs.
It came as a surprise what little cash he lived on.
His money came mainly from selling milk and eggs.
He kept a list of how many gallons of milk and how many dozen eggs he sold in a month.

I will have to look back at the actual date but I think it was in the 1940s and corn was around $3 a hundred lbs.


----------

